# My Yamaha G115



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

I have had this amp since 1977.. Its a 100 watt solid state, and a real workhorse of amp.It has ear piercing cleans, too AC/DC overdrive tones..It takes pedals well, the on board Distortion is " Terrible".

It has 1-15 inch Yamaha speaker, and this amp is very heavy., but it's one amp i will always depend on and it deliver's.. New they sold for 750.00, i see them used for 300.00 or less..a real bargin, one of the best sounding solid state amps out there.


----------



## corailz (May 1, 2008)

I've had a G100-410 that is the same as yours but in 4x10" format.It was huge and heavy, but it was loud, the tone was perfect at any volume and enven the reverb was great!The only bad for me was the overdrive that sounds like a crappy metal zone , but it was easy to have great drive tones with nice pedals!!!I miss her tone.....


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Appears to have been solidly built


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I've had a G30-112 since around the same time, when I was young I didn't love it, mainly because of the "distortion", but I do now. (Though it is very heavy for its size.)

I just recently picked up a B50-115 from the same era. Sounds great, but I hope to never have to move it out of my basement.


----------

